# Investor meetup?



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Just wondering if there's any reliable place to get information on investor groups. I tried looking up on meetup.com but the meetings are all about real estate for my area. Where are the investing clubs where we can go to bounce ideas off of?


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

I've been thinking the same thing. I have very few people who I can talk to about investing. I'd be interested in something for Vancouver...


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

If you find any, let me know.

Been looking for a long time. I gave up...

We can't even organize a CMF meeting in the GTA on this forum. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Canadian money saver magazine (www.canadianmoneysaver.ca) publishes a list of share clubs all over the country...including one in Vancouver and Toronto

https://www.canadianmoneysaver.ca/ce_sharec.aspx


----------



## Quotealex (Aug 1, 2010)

I only see three provinces on that list.



Just a Guy said:


> Canadian money saver magazine (www.canadianmoneysaver.ca) publishes a list of share clubs all over the country...including one in Vancouver and Toronto
> 
> https://www.canadianmoneysaver.ca/ce_sharec.aspx


----------



## gtprince (Jun 14, 2012)

I would be in, on a GTA meeting. Maybe just a meet and greet. Maybe more.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

It might be in the above mentioned moneysaver link....but www.dripinvesting.org has threads on various drip meetings in Canada.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Some of us have met here in GTA ,much harder to organize a larger group.


----------



## gtprince (Jun 14, 2012)

Why not use an event that is already happening that some are sure to go to, such as ribfest.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

This is my attempt to meet you all in Vancouver. Since I might be going away soon. If anyone is interested in getting together to discuss finances you can meet met at Robson square on Friday nights since I will already be there.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey Causalien I may be interested, any other Vancouverites?


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

The rich folks are afraid they are being set up to get robbed.Meeting from internet is scary you know When summer is done I am going to put together something in Durham Region ,maybe you guys in GTA can ride your bikes down to met us


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Friday nights does not work for me.


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, it's a public event that I am attending irregardless of whether or not any of you millionaires are feeling adventurous. I am very poor and don't carry money on me but a bus ticket. (I suggest the same) The event has thousands of people attending with a Starbucks near by. Perfect for finding strangers first. 

Any Vancouverites that wants to meet, just message me before 6pm.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm at a wedding this weekend. How about an upcoming Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Next Friday then. Maybe Kcowan can come as well. I am in crunch mode to try and get this project finished before moving to Cali.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

kcowan is tonight no good? Is there an alternative time this weekend that is better for you?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I am in Toronto until the 21st (except for a trip to Midland next weekend).

Anybody want to meet for a beer midweek?


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Causalien said:


> Well, it's a public event that I am attending irregardless of whether or not any of you millionaires are feeling adventurous. I am very poor and don't carry money on me but a bus ticket. (I suggest the same) The event has thousands of people attending with a Starbucks near by. Perfect for finding strangers first.
> 
> Any Vancouverites that wants to meet, just message me before 6pm.


I don't carry my millions on me, in fact I travel barefoot in soiled clothes to dissuade people from mugging me.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

kcowan said:


> I am in Toronto until the 21st (except for a trip to Midland next weekend).
> 
> Anybody want to meet for a beer midweek?


Which part of GTA? I have business clients flying in from Israel on Wednesday but may have a couple hours to spare.

M


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Which part of GTA? I have business clients flying in from Israel on Wednesday but may have a couple hours to spare.
> 
> M


I can get to anywhere the TTC serves. I am on Normandy in The Beach. Before Wednesday night.


----------



## Young&Ambitious (Aug 11, 2010)

Any other Vancouverites interested in Friday at 6pm for coffee at a public venue?


----------



## cannadian (Dec 30, 2011)

Young&Ambitious said:


> Hey Causalien I may be interested, any other Vancouverites?


Just moved to Vancouver last month, I might be down for a Van meet up at some point!


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

Well, I'pl be back around October. Maybe Kcowan is back by then as well. Beer ok?


----------



## Causalien (Apr 4, 2009)

BTW Garth is doing his speaking tours in all the bubble cities. I think it might be a good excuse for ppl in other cities to meetup while enjoying a fun night of doom and gloom. Starting with Vancouver.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

That's a great idea. I would be interested in going if there was one in GTA.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Causalien said:


> Well, I'pl be back around October. Maybe Kcowan is back by then as well. Beer ok?


I will be in Vancouver from Oct 3rd to 25th.


----------

